# Things you miss/need?



## Streaky (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm just wondering as we're still in the UK, but what things do people miss or can't find when they move to Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Streaky said:


> I'm just wondering as we're still in the UK, but what things do people miss or can't find when they move to Cyprus?


I for one don't miss anything as most things are available here.
I would however recommend that you brings as many toiletries and medications such as antihistimines etc as they are more expensive here.
If you take any vitamins or herbal remedies bring a good stock of them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

internet shopping infrastructure, really miss those low internet prices with cheap next-day delivery to your door.

altho I have vauge memories that this topic has probably been discussed a million times before on this forum.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Real Ale..........


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

PEPTO BISMAL, last time i was there there was no alternative available.......not helped by my son constantly singing Johnny Cash's "burning ring of fire" lol.
(sorry for lowering the tone)


----------



## tanithm (Mar 8, 2011)

I miss being able to go shopping in one place instead of having to drive around all day to go various shops.

I also miss the theatre, but otherwise life is good


----------

